# ATI Hotfix for Radeon HD 4850/4870 Video Cards Released



## malware (Jun 20, 2008)

ATI today issued a hotfix for all owners of the new Radeon HD 4800 series cards. This patch applies to both Radeon HD 4850 and Radeon HD 4870 and improves overall performance and stability. Also note that this hotfix includes the Display Driver and Catalyst Control Center.

*DOWNLOAD*

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 20, 2008)

interesting, already a performance increase, nice to see that they got it out before any issues arrose.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

kinda off topic.......

any new/upcoming driver's available for the AGP card's?

thnx


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2008)

Any current reviews with these drivers?


----------



## Silverel (Jun 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> kinda off topic.......
> 
> any new/upcoming driver's available for the AGP card's?
> 
> thnx



I've got the 8.6 beta running on my 2600xt AGP. Doesn't work great, but I don't use it a whole lot anyways. Plays Halo for an hour or two before crashing...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 20, 2008)

The Drivers you probably have sliverel, are not meant for the AGP card, and for all we know is we cant exactly confirm the drivers being 8.6 but if i recall, AGP driver will be released many days later after the launch of the regular driver

BTW the driver can be found here

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=31542


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL

W1zzard needs to RE-DO all those benchmarks!

(Who wants to tell him.... not me!)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 20, 2008)

nah he'll just use them for the 4870's next week doesn't seem worth it to repeat all those tests on the 4850's lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, super quick. Who on here has a 4850 already


----------



## Weer (Jun 20, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Wow, super quick. Who on here has a 4850 already



Quick! Find a place where they have run out of 8800 GT's!


----------



## HaZe303 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have ordered a Sapphire 4850 yesterday, hopefully ill get it monday/tuesday. So this is great news for me! Hopefully now I can get rid of the damn "nvlddmkm" bsod error im getting with my current 8800GT in my HTPC?? And next month because these cards are so damn cheap(not like nv´s monster priced) I will be picking another one for a xfire setup, or Ill buy a 4870 and get hybrid xfire or whatever ATI calls it? Thx ati, you get me, im not buying anymore gfx cards for 500+ euro´s. Now I can scale instead, buy two of these babies in crossfire I´ll get almost same performance as gtx 280, and in some games even better. And for less money. I could almost get xfire x with 4 of these for the same price of a 280??? So thx ATI, you understand that if PC is to remain as a competetive "gaming" plattform this is the future. No more cards costing 500+ euros. The most highend card should cost max 300euro/3500 swedish kronor.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you have a 4850? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63476


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2008)

Interesting, excellent performance on the 8.6 drivers and an increase already with the hotfix.
I'm looking forward to seeing anyones benches with the hotfix.
I have the feeling that in the near future my bank account is going to take a hit.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jun 21, 2008)

Woops I guess someone else posted it before me. I sent him a PM though with the link in case he missed it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920.../hotfix_xp32-64_dd_ccc_hd4800series_64899.exe

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920...tfix_vista32-64_dd_ccc_hd4800series_64906.exe


----------



## SheetCake (Jun 21, 2008)

see, this is why i wish i was on ATI, they dont hold out on owners of their cards just so they can pull out a magic driver to boost benches against the compotition like nvidia has done with the 177.xx drivers.....

blah, oh well, at least i got a decent card


----------



## wiak (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=HD+4800
^^


----------



## ilpalmare (Jun 21, 2008)

*WOWOW Very impressive with my two 3870 in crossfire*

I have trie this hotfix driver in my two sapphire 3870 in crossfire mode with 3dmark Vantage:
This is my confgiuration
E8500-3600
3Gb DDR3
ASUS P5E3
FSB400
two Sapphire 3870PCBBLUE 845/1196

The first 2 test have corrupted texture with a medium framerate first 22 second 28 good
I'am impressed for the perline test: it boost from 11 FRAME to 33 FRAME 
And i have noticed this thing, you have present the FLAGS TEST FINAL for PHISYCS... ok
it boost from 11 FRAME (8.5 catalyst) to 24 FRAME  (HOTFIX 8.6)

Bye Matteo


----------



## btarunr (Jun 21, 2008)

Does it mean better overclocks?


----------



## ilpalmare (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know. i have tested 8.5 and HOTFIX 8.6 with the same frequences. 
8.6 is very good, the VANTAGE test give me results to P8260.
With 8.5 P7240


----------



## btarunr (Jun 21, 2008)

ilpalmare said:


> I don't know. i have tested 8.5 and HOTFIX 8.6 with the same frequences.
> 8.6 is very good, the VANTAGE test give me results to P8260.
> With 8.5 P7240



Do you have a HD4000 series card you're testing these on?


----------



## ilpalmare (Jun 21, 2008)

Nooooo  I want to buyyyy it  ahahahahaha

But with this system and this good driver i wait after summer


----------



## btarunr (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, ok. Is this 8.6 beta?


----------



## ilpalmare (Jun 21, 2008)

No this is the 8.6 HOTFIX official from AMD only for 4800 series... wowow is good for 3800 series


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 21, 2008)

I want the HD4850 now  Damn 8800GT wont be worth selling anymore ..


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 21, 2008)

will be testing HD4850 with hotfix in single and crossfire and comparing it with 8.6 and post results in my thread here . Stay tuned .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=31625


----------



## HaZe303 (Jun 22, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> will be testing HD4850 with hotfix in single and crossfire and comparing it with 8.6 and post results in my thread here . Stay tuned .



Thx! I will be getting my 4850 tomorrow, did you see any benefits from the hotfix driver?? And will get CF next month!!  First time for me with 2x cards, thx to ati´s great pricing!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2008)

I will just say this, these drivers worked wonders for me! Gave me an average of 10 fps boost while using AA. No performance changes with AA disabled. So even though they are marked for use with the HD4k's, they work good with HD3k's also.


----------



## ilpalmare (Jun 23, 2008)

This driver very good, i have try Crysis in standard resolution 1280x1024 dx10 setting High.. wowow  almost 38fps incredible 

I waaaant HD4850 in crossfireeeee


----------



## Silverel (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, after many drivers with my 2600XT AGP, I finally came across some from DNA that work well. 

Version 8.493.0.0
Filename agp-hotfix_xp32_63478_2.exe

Everything else crashed out my games after 10-30 minutes. These ones are good for hours and hours. Had to clean out a LOT of stuff beforehand though. Uninstall utility from ATI for chipset and drivers, Driver Cleaner for all the ATI stuff, and then some Asus Codecs that were installed with CCCP.


----------

